# LOL Best Condom Commercial Ever



## SkylarV217 (Jun 24, 2008)

http:/http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nojWJ6-XmeQ


----------



## lalunia (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 24, 2008)

I've seen this a million times but it never gets old!!!


----------



## florabundance (Jun 24, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL!
I always think to myself "that little boy is so very lucky that wasn't my mother."

he would have left that store with a _whole_ new attitude.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 24, 2008)

lmao!!!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 24, 2008)

that is great!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 26, 2008)

I know!!! is so simple, but extremely creative and extremely true lol.


----------



## nunu (Jun 26, 2008)

loool!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 26, 2008)

This was great!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 26, 2008)

HAHAHA! Love it...definitely a good reason to wear condoms if you ask me (as if you needed another one)...that kid is just atrocious.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NubianHoneii* 

 
_LOL!
I always think to myself "that little boy is so very lucky that wasn't my mother."

he would have left that store with a whole new attitude._

 
OMG same here...my mom would have laid his ass out.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that enjoyed it =)


----------



## AmberLilith (Jul 3, 2008)

Good idea.
i loved it when a few of the condoms were stocked near baby products at my supermarket!! Great idea -remind people they might not want more kids yet!


----------



## xiahe (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_Good idea.
i loved it when a few of the condoms were stocked near baby products at my supermarket!! Great idea -remind people they might not want more kids yet!_

 
 That was brilliant lol , I kindda crack up when I see em near the pregnacy tests too. I always think ... UM too late


----------



## Nails (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah I feel so bad for parents when their kids do that. It's so embarrassingly easy to fix too. Just walk away.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nails* 

 
_Yeah I feel so bad for parents when their kids do that. It's so embarrassingly easy to fix too. Just walk away._

 
But its SOOOO much easier and "better" to just give them what they want ....


----------



## iLust (Jul 10, 2008)

Funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one's cute too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DWzj7cck40


----------



## BloodMittens (Jul 13, 2008)

OMG. I lol'd at all of those. Especially the last one!


----------



## captodometer (Jul 14, 2008)

New Zealand has a commercial almost identical to the kid throwing a tantrum in the grocery store, but it's not for condoms.  I don't even remember what is for: insurance or multivitamin, I think.  Mom fought back and threw a tantrum of her own: the kid gave up and behaved.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_

















New Zealand has a commercial almost identical to the kid throwing a tantrum in the grocery store, but it's not for condoms.  I don't even remember what is for: insurance or multivitamin, I think.  Mom fought back and threw a tantrum of her own: the kid gave up and behaved._

 
I hate listening to misbehaved kids throwing tantrums whilst their parents ignore it.  It makes me want to do the same thing.  You know...yell, kick, scream, and throw myself on the ground just to see what the kid would do.  Sad part is, I would probably be carted off by the police for observation.  lol

Skylar, 

That video constantly plays in my head and it is why I will never have kids!


----------



## redambition (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_

















New Zealand has a commercial almost identical to the kid throwing a tantrum in the grocery store, but it's not for condoms.  I don't even remember what is for: insurance or multivitamin, I think.  Mom fought back and threw a tantrum of her own: the kid gave up and behaved._

 
We have that one here too!! It's for Vicks, and i LOVE it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - Vicks First Defence tantrum

that condom ad always cracks me up..


----------



## val-x (Jul 16, 2008)

HAHA "Je veux le bonbon!Je veux le bonbon!" TOO FUNNY!!!!


----------

